# Game Capture needs to fix this!



## PATR1CKSOMMER (Apr 9, 2016)

Alright, so I have had a lot of problems with Game Capture and steam games, just giving me a black screen or stuck ingame screen in the ingame menu. I fixed this by using the 64 bit version as an adiministrator (but I do not believe that actually matters at all) and then I turned off MSI Afterburner/Rivatuner, which is simply just rubbish, that you can't use that at the same time, to give some PC Info as overlay ingame.

Another thing OBS Studio needs is the feature to allow you to record the last 2, 5 or more minutes of your gameplay and save that in a file, like the "Shadowplay" feature in , well.. Shadowplay/Share.


----------



## Sapiens (Apr 9, 2016)

Game capture can't fix other programs interfering with it, sorry.  If that's a problem then you'll have to run your games in borderless mode and use window capture or something.

The replay buffer is a feature in OBS1 and will be added to Studio eventually.


----------



## PATR1CKSOMMER (Apr 9, 2016)

Sapiens said:


> Game capture can't fix other programs interfering with it, sorry.  If that's a problem then you'll have to run your games in borderless mode and use window capture or something.
> 
> The replay buffer is a feature in OBS1 and will be added to Studio eventually.



Sounds good, with the replay buffer, but how come? Rivatuner was no problem with OBS1, so why is it now? I would really appreciate you guys looking in to this, because having that overlay that rivatuner give, is just great and it is really annoying that it is enterfearing that way.

*Also, why is it that, when using Shadowplay/share to stream, you get extremely good quality, with their own nvenc, but using nvenc in OBS doesn't give the same quality? why is that?*


----------



## BluesAdam (Apr 9, 2016)

PATR1CKSOMMER said:


> MSI Afterburner/Rivatuner, which is simply just rubbish, that you can't use that at the same time, to give some PC Info as overlay ingame.



Have been using MSI Afterburner with RTSS together with OBS Studio with no problems at all. Enabling "Stealth Mode" in RTSS for each profile fixes all the problems. Also, it's a must have software for me to monitor my system, cap frame rates (which RTSS does better than any other software out there, even in-game fps caps), overclock GPU etc.

Maybe think twice before calling something rubbish, because it definitely isn't.


----------



## PATR1CKSOMMER (Apr 9, 2016)

BluesAdam said:


> Have been using MSI Afterburner with RTSS together with OBS Studio with no problems at all. Enabling "Stealth Mode" in RTSS for each profile fixes all the problems. Also, it's a must have software for me to monitor my system, cap frame rates (which RTSS does better than any other software out there, even in-game fps caps), overclock GPU etc.
> 
> Maybe think twice before calling something rubbish, because it definitely isn't.



It clearly is, stop being a kid, I come with a problem that needs a fix, nothing else, it's called "help" not pure criticism


----------



## Adrian Schofield (Apr 9, 2016)

This is not a problem for OBS it's just an inherent issue with the way all the programs try to hook into the game process at the same time.

If you follow @BluesAdam 's advice and enable stealth mode in Riva it works fine. I just tested this and it does fail with game capture but as soon as you enable stealth mode in Riva for the game you are playing it works great.


----------



## PATR1CKSOMMER (Apr 9, 2016)

Adrian Schofield said:


> This is not a problem for OBS it's just an inherent issue with the way all the programs try to hook into the game process at the same time.
> 
> If you follow @BluesAdam 's advice and enable stealth mode in Riva it works fine. I just tested this and it does fail with game capture but as soon as you enable stealth mode in Riva for the game you are playing it works great.



Yes it does, but that is not to say that there can't be a fix to improve the software, so you don't have to put it in stealth mode and no reason for BlueasAdam to be a douche, anyhow, we are all here just to point out things and help improve this software.


----------



## Osiris (Apr 9, 2016)

He wasn't a douche. And you seem to be assuming it's something that can be fixed on the OBS end, which I doubt.


----------



## PATR1CKSOMMER (Apr 9, 2016)

Osiris said:


> He wasn't a douche. And you seem to be assuming it's something that can be fixed on the OBS end, which I doubt.



He clearly was, but other than that, it sure seem like it should be, when it works fine with OBS1 and that you HAVE TO put it in stealth-mode when using Studio, but my apologise for making you aware of the issue, I shall not come back to this forum, nor shall I report any further problems, you're welcome.


----------



## Osiris (Apr 9, 2016)

Noone is being rude to you here, so I don't know why you feel the need to act like that?


----------

